# Pocket watch escape bridge jewel replacement



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi

Can anyone help please

After stripping down and cleaning movement on CYMA palieades pocket watch I have found the jewel on escape bridge is broken

As only just started hobby do not have access to full range of specialist tools yet

Can anyone advise if and how I can remove jewel, find new one and replace

http://jalbum.net/a/2003752

Thanks

Bill


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Bill,

You are going deeper and deeper...

Broken stone replacementi is like a piece of cake... in contemporary watches. But in old ones, like Yours, it is rather not a task for a newbie... There are special tools for that, but there is a way to do it with simple self-prepared tools too.

I don' thing that I will be able to explain everything with words only, so I promise to make a wideo that shows the process. You can read some books about watchmaking too, thus You will answer alot of questions before they have even appeared... If someone is asking something in forums like this, he must know at least half of the answer beforehand, otherwice it is only loose of time.


----------



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi Neven

Thanks very much

Bill


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Bill, here is the video...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

The Forum that keeps giving.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Great Thank very much Neven :0)


----------



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi Neven

Pushed old broken jewel out as shown in video :0)

Do you know where best to buy assortment of pocket watch jewels so i can find one that fits, cant measure old one as in pieces ?

Thanks 
Bill


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Bill,

There are some things about stones You must know first...

The first one is the shape










Here a. is the shape You need, b. is 'modern' pressed stone that will not fit.

Then, there are 3 important sizes : the most important is the hole diameter - must be the same as the hole of the jewel for the 'scape wheel in the main plate, the pivot must go in hole free, but with almost no radial free play.

Then, the outside diameter - if for example the hole in the bridge is 1.2mm, then the stone must be 1.3mm. You must open the hole before the stone can get in and then close it when stone inside, as shown in the video.

Also, the hight of the stone - it will determine the axial free play of the wheel, but this can be corrected a litle if needed after the stone is fitted.

You can search on ebay or buy here, and hope that at least one of them will fit...


----------



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Neven to the rescue again :0)

I did see these on cousins but thought they were for wrist watches and would be too small ?

if you think will be ok I will order and trial and error them :0)

Cheers


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Bill,

There are big enough there, as I can see. But not sure if the are 'shape a.' , as most are 'shape b.'


----------



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi Neven

Thank you

Really struggling with finding these jewels :0(

Will order the cousins ones and fingers crossed some type A in there that fit.

If not any suggestions tried eBay but all say watch jewels are these likely to fit pocket watches ?

Thanks again

Bill


----------



## Ajjh (4 mo ago)

All eBay jewels seem to be only watch sizes iam a novice too and have asked for pocket watch size and was told by a few sellers that they weren't suitable but I thought the same worth a try but didn't purchase instead found a older watch for parts and must've been my lucky day hope your lucky too


----------



## AP3 (7 mo ago)

nevenbekriev said:


> Hi Bill, here is the video...


 Nicely done. Would you happen to have a video for balance stuff replacement?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great work @nevenbekriev and thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

AP3 said:


> ... Would you happen to have a video for balance stuff replacement?


 Sorry, no. I have never thought that someone will need such video. The replacing of the staff itself is a piece of cake, but there are some important moments close to the replacement, that really need attention. The first thing is removing the old broken staff from the balance wheel: most of the watchmakers simply punch out the staff. Thus, they enlarge the hole diameter and distort the shape of the wheel. Then, they use factory made staff and the enlarged hole goes on it's seat with serious free play, this leads to difficult in riveting (too many hummering needed), and after all, brings the staff out of center of the wheel. There is a video for illustration of what I say, the final result there is awful.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/vIQvAm4GC5U?start=47&feature=oembed

To avoid such shame, the old stuff must be removed this way:

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/PzdtN7F_YVc?feature=oembed

The next things are the truing of the wheel after stuff riveting and the balance poising. May be they deserve making a dedicated video, but now I don't have time needed to do it. May be later I will make a video of routine making of balance staff and fitting it to the wheel and all operations and adjustments needed for bringing the movement in working condition


----------



## AP3 (7 mo ago)

nevenbekriev said:


> Sorry, no. I have never thought that someone will need such video. The replacing of the staff itself is a piece of cake, but there are some important moments close to the replacement, that really need attention. The first thing is removing the old broken staff from the balance wheel: most of the watchmakers simply punch out the staff. Thus, they enlarge the hole diameter and distort the shape of the wheel. Then, they use factory made staff and the enlarged hole goes on it's seat with serious free play, this leads to difficult in riveting (too many hummering needed), and after all, brings the staff out of center of the wheel. There is a video for illustration of what I say, the final result there is awful.
> 
> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/vIQvAm4GC5U?start=47&feature=oembed
> 
> ...


 Wow, thanks for posting the video. I checked out the staking tool set. I found one for ~2500 from HS Walsh. There's also one used on eBay currently at 550. I'll get one of these sets and try to work on my balance wheel. Looks easy enough but a little scary.


----------

